# Hu cic module problem



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EDAC said:


> I have a 2011 740Li which I had successfully programmed several modules including the HU_CIC module.
> 
> It was serviced by my dealer last month. The dealer put in new injectors and updated the software which reset all my programming. I did notice at the time that the menu in my control display had changed.
> 
> ...


Um...scroll up one post.


----------



## EDAC (Dec 19, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> cafd_000000f9.caf.007_006_119:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!FkR1nY7a!DNy94ZADcOSbPSRGiRGYG4XKG-A4Y16QN0BOgZkhHFo


Thanks so much for the quick reply.

I will try this file today.


----------



## EDAC (Dec 19, 2014)

*Error message coding HU_CIC*

To: shawnsheridan

Thanks for the CAFD file. I tried it in the car and was able to edit the HU_CIC module with this file.

When tried to code the FDL, I received the following Message:

Error during TAL execution

CAF cafd_000000f9_007_006_119 does not support FA2FP version 001.018.105 for F001. Minimum required version is 001.018.106. Please use current PDX template!

The changes that I made were not updated to the car.

I am running E-Sys version 3.25.3 (build 40861) with PSdZ version 4.9.0.

Does this message mean anything to you? If so what do I need to do?

Thanks again for the quick response on the CAFD file.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EDAC said:


> ...Error during TAL execution
> 
> CAF cafd_000000f9_007_006_119 does not support FA2FP version 001.018.105 for F001. Minimum required version is 001.018.106. Please use current PDX template!
> 
> ...


The short answer is the CAFD you dropped into your PSdZData library is not supported by your current PSdZData version, and you must update.

PM sent.


----------



## vasilescu35 (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> The short answer is the CAFD you dropped into your PSdZData library is not supported by your current PSdZData version, and you must update.
> 
> PM sent.


Hello *shawnsheridan,*

Can you re-upload the cafd_000000f9-007_006_119 as the MEGA link is no longer available please ?

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

140.2 KB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## vasilescu35 (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> 140.2 KB file on MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much ! Do you know why I’m getting this error when I code fdl
“cdDeploy NotExecutable cad 00000089-007 006 119 NotExecutable” 
Esys works good with other modules .. 
Thanks again !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Not excitable means coding is not valid.


----------



## vasilescu35 (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not excitable means coding is not valid.


Hmm ..I get the same error doesn’t matter what I’m changing.. so it’s not coding anything.

I just replaced the CIC with another one but US model and I’m trying to code it for ECE .. do you think this might be the problem? 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you inject CAFD and VO Code it before FDL Coding it?


----------



## vasilescu35 (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you inject CAFD and VO Code it before FDL Coding it?


I'm sorry I'm a beginner, I bought the car two weeks ago and not to much experience with esys ..

I only copied the CAFD file in the folder ,
If you can guide me a bit how to inject it ?
I only fixed the FSC codes and update the navigation to 2022 Europe ..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Left-Click on desired HU_CIC => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on HU_CIC (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher: 

E-Sys_Setup-3.30.1-49938.exe:
112.4 MB file on MEGA

1) Install E-Sys 3.27.1 to default location, C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys.
2) Use E-Sys 3.27.1 for normal FDL and VO Coding. For FDL Coding, use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.x to launch E-Sys 3.27.1.
3) Install E-Sys 3.30.1 to different location, e.g. C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys_3.30.1
4) Use E-Sys 3.30.1 for CAFD Injection and Flashing. Do NOT use with E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.x.

In summary, for Coding use E-Sys 3.27.1 and E-Sys Launcher Application. For CAFD Injection and Flashing, use E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher, and NO Launcher Application.


----------



## vasilescu35 (9 mo ago)

Fixed ! Thanks for your time and patience  I appreciate it!


----------

